# Knicks vs Celtics - Regular Season Game # 1



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sunday, December 25, 2011 | 12:00 pm | TV: TNT*







*vs *









*Probable Starting Lineups​*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Less than an hour till Gametime.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> #Celtics Paul Pierce just arrived. Said he's not playing today vs. #Knicks.





> Celtics Sasha Pavlovic will start.


https://twitter.com/#!/SherrodbCSN


> Just got off phone with Pietrus. Updated link: http://on.nba.com/v757Gt. MP will not play vs NY Sunday; knee still not quite right yet.


https://twitter.com/#!/daldridgetnt


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Knicks have a pretty good chance if wheelchair isn't playing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Won 106-104. Anthony with 37. I'll take the W. Pierce was out, but our bench scored 15 points (11 from Shumpert, who will miss 2-4 weeks). They are going to have to give us more scoring as the season goes on. Also Douglas leading the team with 19 shots? Word? I'll take a win though, especially on Christmas against the C's.

We go on a mini West Coast swing this week. Wednesday at Golden State, Thursday at Staples against the Lakers and Saturday at Arco against the Kings.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

'Melo came to play.


----------

